# Foreign Masters in Australia



## pupa051 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello,

I am from Europe, have Master degree but I am pretty sure it is not recognized in Australia. Since I would like to move abroad and settle there maybe permanently and since I am unable to even schedule an interview, I was thinking about enrolling Master again. Or maybe only to take exams needed for my diploma to be fully recognized. 

My field is Logistics/Supply chain/Procurement and I have few years of experience working for an international company.

Of course, I do have some savings but it would be great if I could get some kind of financial help. Also, it wouldn't be a problem for me to work part-time, if it would be possible, regarding time and visa restrictions.

Could you please advise? 

Thank you!


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

I would get in touch with companies that you'd like to work for and see what they're looking for - from what I understand of that industry experience is far more important than the exact qualification (unlike nursing or accounting). You can look at seek, careerone, monster or gumtree to get an idea of jobs currently available as well.


----------

